# Massive harvest small closet!!



## rasclot (Nov 28, 2009)

this is my third grow n ive been growin 7 sage from clone under a 400w hps in coco using canna boost n pk13/14 the closet is 80cmx80cmx2mi vegged for 2 weeks n they grew massive im not complainin lol
here they are a day before chop


























this is them trimmed
1










2










3










4










5










6










7











so wot do ya reckonras


----------



## rasclot (Nov 28, 2009)

oh yeah the wet weight with stalk is 89oz


----------



## MediMaryUser (Nov 28, 2009)

wow thats alot of bud


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 28, 2009)

dawg...first of all +rep!!! WTF!!! did u feed ur babies STEROIDS!!! those buds are fuckin huge!!! shit look so bomb...u say thats SAGE?


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 28, 2009)

jack pot ...one of the best closet grows ive seen in a while ...rob


----------



## supertank (Nov 28, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> dawg...first of all +rep!!! WTF!!! did u feed ur babies STEROIDS!!! those buds are fuckin huge!!! shit look so bomb...u say thats SAGE?



yea man what did you feed them?
peace


----------



## rasclot (Nov 28, 2009)

supertank said:


> yea man what did you feed them?
> peace


i fed them canna A+B
canna boost its very expensive but def worth the £48
canna pk13/14 3 weeks before harvest for 1 week happy days


----------



## ghostsamurai25 (Nov 28, 2009)

No fucking way, thats a pound and a half off a 400 in a closet. Your something like the man! Coco is the ish, im ditching soil for coco soon, soil sucks and its slow and just an all around pain in the ass. Love the grow, do you have a journal?


----------



## rasclot (Nov 28, 2009)

ghostsamurai25 said:


> No fucking way, thats a pound and a half off a 400 in a closet. Your something like the man! Coco is the ish, im ditching soil for coco soon, soil sucks and its slow and just an all around pain in the ass. Love the grow, do you have a journal?


 thanx man yea mate its in my sig below


----------



## P. STONIE (Nov 28, 2009)

WOW!!! that's amazing that's one plant?? update us on how much it is dry


----------



## rasclot (Nov 28, 2009)

P. STONIE said:


> WOW!!! that's amazing that's one plant?? update us on how much it is dry


 7 plants mate all s.a.g.e


----------



## InsaneInTheBrain (Nov 28, 2009)

...holy...shit...

+rep. 400 and soil? I didn't know yields like that were possible... People on RIU keep surprising.


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 28, 2009)

dude, i am gonna be pushing about that many watts in cfl and can only hope to get half that... i would be more than happy with half of your bud... outta a closet grow and 400 watts that is... hps is bad ass... just cant afford one yet...


----------



## rasclot (Nov 29, 2009)

they were grown in coco


----------



## nu4a (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice grow man. Happy smoking


----------



## ReAVeR (Nov 29, 2009)

goodshit, you use anything other then the canna?


----------



## rasclot (Nov 29, 2009)

ReAVeR said:


> goodshit, you use anything other then the canna?


 thanx man only canna nutes mate def recomend canna boost if u got the cash it costs £48


----------



## doitinthewoods (Nov 29, 2009)

I keep telling people S.A.G.E is an awesome plant. That's what I had my first real grow. That's a great harvest. You'll be hard pressed to find BETTER smoke than S.A.G.E grown correctly and babied.


----------



## SwissCheese (Nov 29, 2009)

Impressive. What's the dry yield? I'm guessing around a pound and a half give or take 2 ounces.


----------



## sparki (Nov 29, 2009)

wow that is impressive. Ive been considering switching to Canna but sticking aith AN boosters. AN leaves a heavy residue that i hate.


----------



## toker99 (Nov 29, 2009)

what the foook you bin feeding those beasts ,hats off too ya, my closet grow was nowt like that .you sure that was under a400w hps


----------



## toker99 (Nov 29, 2009)

toker99 said:


> what the foook you bin feeding those beasts ,hats off too ya, my closet grow was nowt like that .you sure that was under a400w hps


----------



## rasclot (Nov 29, 2009)

toker99 said:


> what the foook you bin feeding those beasts ,hats off too ya, my closet grow was nowt like that .you sure that was under a400w hps


 yeah mate defo under a 400 watter
my first grow i got 10 1/2oz
my second i got 16oz
n this 1 should be nearly 20oz i reckon


----------



## toker99 (Nov 29, 2009)

what kind of vents did u have,cant wait to buy some canna nutes,can you please tell me which type of canna nutes u have used,still in shock at those pics, them buds are fooooking beutiful you must of put alot of time and luv into that lot 100% respect,u da man.


----------



## DWR (Nov 29, 2009)

Great fucking Job !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rasclot (Nov 29, 2009)

toker99 said:


> what kind of vents did u have,cant wait to buy some canna nutes,can you please tell me which type of canna nutes u have used,still in shock at those pics, them buds are fooooking beutiful you must of put alot of time and luv into that lot 100% respect,u da man.


 i was growin in coco
n using canna coco A+B for vegin n flowerin
canna boost for flowerin £48 per litre!!!
canna pk13/14 3weeks before chop for 1week thanx for da commentsras


DWR said:


> Great fucking Job !!!!!!!!!!!!


 cheers d urs are lookin tasty n all


----------



## DWR (Nov 29, 2009)

rasclot said:


> i was growin in coco
> n using canna coco A+B for vegin n flowerin
> canna boost for flowerin £48 per litre!!!
> canna pk13/14 3weeks before chop for 1week thanx for da commentsras
> ...


hey man im using coco a & b aswell.. with the house and garden selection ! 

HAHAHA.. And wait.. does this name say anything to you :

dutch master - 1:4:8 Flowering Boost  

Anything.. ????


----------



## acidbox420 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey Rasclot wat kinda coco fiber you use and did you just kinda treat them like they where in soil or what? and did u give them girls any co2 supplemention?


----------



## boarderofsnow (Nov 29, 2009)

that's insane!!! great job!!! looks tasty


----------



## Lokee (Nov 29, 2009)

very nice job man. hats off to ya.


----------



## rasclot (Nov 29, 2009)

acidbox420 said:


> Hey Rasclot wat kinda coco fiber you use and did you just kinda treat them like they where in soil or what? and did u give them girls any co2 supplemention?


 i used canna coco pro+
i watered every 2-4 days
basically just treated them like they were in soil
n no co2 supplement


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 29, 2009)

damn rasclot... cant say enough about the plants.. super killer job... you give me something to look up to and also to shoot for.. damn, that's alot of bud, and it looks like pure fire.. very very nice job..
sage, is that from thseeds? 
keep up the great work.. very very impressive stuff.. it is nice to see a closet grow produce like that... i could just go on and on about how nice they look, lol... nice job mate....


----------



## rasclot (Nov 29, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> damn rasclot... cant say enough about the plants.. super killer job... you give me something to look up to and also to shoot for.. damn, that's alot of bud, and it looks like pure fire.. very very nice job..
> sage, is that from thseeds?
> keep up the great work.. very very impressive stuff.. it is nice to see a closet grow produce like that... i could just go on and on about how nice they look, lol... nice job mate....


 yes mate thanx alot 
i grew them from cuttings my mate that gave me the cuttins got the seeds from thseeds


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 29, 2009)

very nice.. thought it was thseeds, but not 100% sure.. they have that ad in hightimes that says "think big", and it looks like you not only thought big, but grow big too, lol... killer job.... i can't stop my drooling over a couple of those pix..


----------



## rasclot (Nov 29, 2009)

racerboy71 said:


> very nice.. thought it was thseeds, but not 100% sure.. they have that ad in hightimes that says "think big", and it looks like you not only thought big, but grow big too, lol... killer job.... i can't stop my drooling over a couple of those pix..


 haha il post sum macro pics up 2mora


----------



## mofizzle415 (Nov 29, 2009)

Fucken amazing bro...just in awe...keep up the amazing work!!


----------



## timmythetooth (Nov 29, 2009)

mofizzle415 said:


> Fucken amazing bro...just in awe...keep up the amazing work!!



Ive got 8 plants under a 400w and ive got no space left! how did you keep them all in there? how high was your light?


----------



## cbtwohundread (Nov 29, 2009)

SUPERCALIFRAGGALICIOUSXPE-AL-AH-DOE-SHUS * DEDICATE THIS ONE TO URE CLOSET AND THAT LIGHT AND THOSE STALKS A SENSI* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y86znVccl-4


----------



## KindGrower (Nov 29, 2009)

Damn man I hope I can grow like that one day.


----------



## doitinthewoods (Nov 29, 2009)

toker99 said:


> what the foook you bin feeding those beasts ,hats off too ya, my closet grow was nowt like that .you sure that was under a400w hps


 
He did a fantastic job with his grow by all means. He DID choose a very good strain to grow. It's a good yeilder, and buds get huge in the last few weeks. Like double. He wouldn't have had a yeild like that unless he was growing top notch bud.


----------



## rasclot (Nov 30, 2009)

cbtwohundread said:


> SUPERCALIFRAGGALICIOUSXPE-AL-AH-DOE-SHUS * DEDICATE THIS ONE TO URE CLOSET AND THAT LIGHT AND THOSE STALKS A SENSI* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y86znVccl-4


haha thanx man good tune
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y86znVccl-4


----------



## rasclot (Dec 2, 2009)

dry weight is 25oz i cant belive it will post sum pics 2mora


----------



## The2TimEr (Dec 2, 2009)

rasclot said:


> dry weight is 25oz i cant belive it will post sum pics 2mora


+ rep to you sir rasclot!
inspirational to say the least mate.
Looking forward to the piccys


----------



## homeruntilly (Dec 3, 2009)

HOLY SHIT those are some massive buds! hats off to you bro!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 3, 2009)

Top rate grow rasclot rep + to you post up those dry weight pics mate. And good to see it's done under theU.K SUN.


----------



## doitinthewoods (Dec 3, 2009)

haha, I bet TH is sold out of SAGE now. Every nood that saw pics of the fat buds got a hard on. She's a beast.


----------



## dbo24242 (Dec 3, 2009)

lol that is sick man, excellent work.


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Dec 3, 2009)

Who needs them tents anyway?


----------



## thedude121212 (Dec 3, 2009)

i need them tents. don't get me wrong this is sum great shit but not every strain is gonna perform so magnificently in that little closet and sum people want multiple lbs. anywaze sik gro rasclot i hope my tent looks like ur closet times two


----------



## rasclot (Dec 4, 2009)

thanx every1 for da rep
heres sum macro porn lol
















































































heres sum killa finger hash n sum propa trimmed buds


----------



## rasclot (Dec 4, 2009)

too many pics lol here they are


----------



## DaveyDoom (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow, considering your lighting and square footage constraints, you're blowing away some of these outdoor growers, let alone the 1000 watters.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 5, 2009)

DaveyDoom said:


> Wow, considering your lighting and square footage constraints, you're blowing away some of these outdoor growers, let alone the 1000 watters.


 i know mate this grow was just amazing considering i put them in flowering wen they were 12" tall wot added the weight i reckon was the 2 125w red spectrum cfls in the under growth every bud on each plant was smokable check my journal out in my sig


----------



## carl.burnette (Oct 18, 2010)

What is Coco?


----------



## kevb123 (Oct 18, 2010)

its coconut fibres been treated like a sterile compost. so ya just add wot it needs! also a lot more air in it. like a sponge lol.
by the way! jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezusssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!! 1 400 thats unfookinbelievable! ha ha well done! (doffs cap!)


----------



## Jer La Mota (Oct 18, 2010)

Very informative grow !! 25 ounces dry (700 gr) gives you 100 gr a plant

Great report 
+rep


----------



## Smokes11 (Oct 18, 2010)

sweet man nice work ive got roughly the same size closet hope my grow goes as well. O yeah ive got the same sofas as you lol respect


----------



## diamonddave (Oct 19, 2010)

HOLY SHITTT DUDE!!! nice fuckin plantss!!!! u vegged for 2 weeks!!! + rep man


----------



## new guy25 (Nov 20, 2010)

awesome plants for that space


----------



## webb107 (Nov 20, 2010)

wow nice one mate how much what size room/tent was that?


----------



## noober doober (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice grow bro! Just took a quick look at your journal. Did you trim or prune at all? Plants seem to be very "airy". I'm in the midst of my first grow and my plants look much bushier. Curious if you did that or that is genetics.


----------



## socalbuddha420 (Nov 21, 2010)

that was an awsome yield i gotta look into that strain


----------



## SwampFarmer (Nov 21, 2010)

@ noober.....Good thing he was trying to grow buds instead of bush huh? And a darn fine job he did at that. You will prolly double his yield wit them bushy plants (not).


----------



## nosmoker (Nov 21, 2010)

Sweet grow man how long did the flowering take ?...


----------



## noober doober (Nov 21, 2010)

SwampFarmer said:


> @ noober.....Good thing he was trying to grow buds instead of bush huh? And a darn fine job he did at that. You will prolly double his yield wit them bushy plants (not).


Hey swamp ass, thought I was being fairly clear when I stated that this was my first grow and was hoping to learn what he did in hopes of doing better myself. NO WHERE did I say my bushy plants were better or anything remotely close to that. Obviously I would like similar results and would like to know his techniques. So why don't you work on your reading comprehension and let him answer the question.


----------



## KoldKream6 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey(Massive Harvest)... Yo, I'm a closet grower also. I have one good plant that I'm in the flowering stage now. I'm using 400 Watt Fluorescent. I see I need to graduate to your set up. My closet space is similar to yours and if you do not mind could you give me better insights to how you are structured i.e., grow medium, hardware; hydroponic system or what? Please fill me in. Here's a photo of my 1 bush which is in the flowering stage now. I've been operating on 12/12 for the past 3 weeks. Dammn when will this bitch mature??? lol The hairs are still mostly white. The leaves are green and the plant is really bushy. I've been using FOX BLOOM for nutrients at this stage. I will check into your nutrients also. Anyway, hit me back. [email protected]  Am I on the right track or what?????


----------



## auldone (Nov 22, 2010)

I wonder what the dry weight was..... Or what happened to the guy in general....... Hope all is good with him and his HUGE reward.....


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Nov 23, 2010)

Very very very apealing.


----------



## placebofan6 (Nov 23, 2010)

Very very nice rasclot, I have some AF strains goin now but they just started to look much better And I got about the space u do maby a little less. +Rep to u man and hope to see the same good things..
Peace


----------



## swishsweet (Nov 23, 2010)

If I ever indulge myself in ordering seeds it will def now be TH seed's S.A.G.E. N' Sour


----------



## bobmarley123 (Nov 24, 2010)

very nice m8 , but there is no fucking way u got 89 oz im sorry thats just not possible but the plant looks fukin huge lol


----------



## bunnyface (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice harvest.... firstly +rep....good example of what to strive for..... May I ask how many cfl's, and what wattage you where supplementing the hps with? I just saw 2 in them pics,
Also with the hps, cfls, two fans how much eleccie where you using(roughly)amps and that. any info would be great, enjoy your smoke,,,,haha
Take it easy


----------



## Unnk (Nov 24, 2010)

your giving me ideas i wanna try this method with super soil https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/355108-my-first-super-soil-run.html


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Nov 24, 2010)

that there is amazing


----------



## eddywho (Nov 24, 2010)

hope ya took clones...nice grow bro....what is it ...sum sort a "haze"?????


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 25, 2010)

S.a.g.e is Sative Aghani Genetic Equilibrium 
Afghanistan x Unknown Haze


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 25, 2010)

Also the fact that his yield is awesome is because the grow was real compact, the plants didn't have room to stretch (I assume), the light covers that small space, and had no room to escape.


----------



## CheeseGrater (Sep 12, 2011)

wonderful naughtiness, an he said WET weight was 89 oz.. Rep


----------



## rasclot (Sep 13, 2011)

shit forgot bout this thread lol thanx every1 for the great comments
my misses stopped me growin 2 years ago after cunts tryed to kick my door in but im back after alot ofkiss-asslol check my grow in my sig hopin to pull 20ozras


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 13, 2011)

I have to be really, really doubtful that you pulled 25 oz dry, maybe im just jealous... wait I know I am! Didnt think anyone anywhere could pull much more than a gram a watt, nice work


----------



## kick4all (Sep 13, 2011)

i saw the pictures and the first thing i was thinking , Man can i be ur friend ? )) Anyway good job and happy smoking


----------



## rasclot (Sep 13, 2011)

kick4all said:


> i saw the pictures and the first thing i was thinking , Man can i be ur friend ? )) Anyway good job and happy smoking


this thread is about 2 years old i think all smoked up long time ago lol


----------



## NattyDread1978 (Sep 13, 2011)

thats real fuckin nice!!!!


----------

